# Would you rather?



## Couchie

Like the "vs" game, however you pose questions in the form of "Would you rather X, or Y?" where X and Y are two hypotheticals. They can be just fun questions, impossible situations, or even personal and uncomfortable to answer... it's up to you.


I'll begin. Would you rather weigh twice as much as you do now, or half as much?


----------



## beethovenian

Twice as much and i would be severely obese(38 BMI!!); Half as much and i would be a walking skeleton. But i guess being fat and round is better than all skin and bones.

Would you rather stay on earth or travel the cosmos but never return?

By the way, are we suppose to follow a strict flow of question and answer and question again like the VS thread or can we just answer and post question freely?


----------



## Polednice

beethovenian said:


> Would you rather stay on earth or travel the cosmos but never return?


Are we to assume that travelling the cosmos entails leaving people behind?


----------



## kv466

*You know what they same about when you assume, Poli! Now quit messin' up the thread...it just started from crying out loud! hahaha

*
Stay on Earth, but way up high in the Andes...away from 'society'

Would you rather eat a wolf out of sheer hunger or be eaten by a pack of hungry wolves?


----------



## beethovenian

Polednice said:


> Are we to assume that travelling the cosmos entails leaving people behind?


Yes leaving all your friends and family and having no contact with earth whatsoever.


----------



## jhar26

kv466 said:


> *
> Would you rather eat a wolf out of sheer hunger or be eaten by a pack of hungry wolves?*


*
I'll eat the wolf.

Would you rather go to a Mariah Carey concert or spar three rounds with Mike Tyson?*


----------



## Ravellian

jhar26 said:


> I'll eat the wolf.
> 
> Would you rather go to a Mariah Carey concert or spar three rounds with Mike Tyson?


Spar with Mike Tyson. I'd rather get my ears bitten off than attend a Mariah Carey concert.

Would you rather commit suicide by drowning or jumping off a cliff?


----------



## Manxfeeder

jhar26 said:


> Would you rather go to a Mariah Carey concert or spar three rounds with Mike Tyson?


Maria Carey. Mike would bite my ears; she would only hurt them.

Oh shucks, another poster jumped in.

I'd rather drown.

Would you rather listen to a bad orchestra or a good rap singer?


----------



## Wicked_one

I would rather listen to a bad orchestra playing with a good rap singer so that he can make a fool of himself and everybody to start laughing at him and poke him with a stick or throw bricks at him.

Would you rather answer this question or do something else?


----------



## Almaviva

A bad orchestra.
I'll throw in a very, very difficult dilemma (both and especially both simultaneously are not options):
Would you rather make love to Anna Netrebko or to Elina Garanca?


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> A bad orchestra.
> I'll throw in a very, very difficult dilemma (both and especially both simultaneously are not options):
> Would you rather make love to Anna Netrebko or to Elina Garanca?


----------



## Polednice

Almaviva said:


> A bad orchestra.
> I'll throw in a very, very difficult dilemma (both and especially both simultaneously are not options):
> Would you rather make love to Anna Netrebko or to Elina Garanca?


I'll go with Anna Netrebko seeing as she looks more like a man! 

Would you rather buy me a present or just give me some money?


----------



## jhar26

Polednice said:


> Would you rather buy me a present or just give me some money?


Pass :devil:

Would you rather be bald or overweight?


----------



## jhar26

Polednice said:


> I'll go with Anna Netrebko seeing as she looks more like a man!


:lol:

If all men looked liked that I'd prefer to be gay.


----------



## Polednice

jhar26 said:


> Pass :devil:


You can't pass!! Give me free stuff!


----------



## jhar26

Polednice said:


> You can't pass!! Give me free stuff!


I'll tell Almaviva to give you some money. He has more than he can spend anyway.


----------



## clavichorder

Seeing that I sometimes like the idea of Baldness, being Bald.

Would you rather humans were descended naturally from apes or that through alien intervention we descended artificially from dolphins?


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Seeing that I sometimes like the idea of Baldness, being Bald.
> 
> Would you rather humans were descended naturally from apes or that through alien intervention we descended artificially from dolphins?


I would rather descend naturally from humans, thank you very much.

Would you rather be squashed in a black hole or roasted in a supernova?


----------



## Jobe

I'd go into the Black Hole, because as we all know there are magnanimous White Holes within them that send you to meet aliens from alternate dimensions, or in the case of that one-of-few-Spider-Man-cartoon-episodes I once watched, meet other spider-mans(or men) and see all of their marvelous powers.

Which raises the philosophical question; in my alternate dimension, would I still have ginger hair in an alternate reality or would that be considered a predicate, and only mere changes in personality suffice as "alternate"?

Thankfully you, that's not my Would You Rather.

Would you rather buy a PC or a Mac?


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I would rather descend naturally from humans, thank you very much.
> 
> Would you rather be squashed in a black hole or roasted in a supernova?


So christianity for you doing extends to a biblical interpretation of how humans came to be? No evolution? Just curious, I'm kind of surprised.


----------



## clavichorder

Jobe said:


> I'd go into the Black Hole, because as we all know there are magnanimous White Holes within them that send you to meet aliens from alternate dimensions, or in the case of that one-of-few-Spider-Man-cartoon-episodes I once watched, meet other spider-mans(or men) and see all of their marvelous powers.
> 
> Which raises the philosophical question; in my alternate dimension, would I still have ginger hair in an alternate reality or would that be considered a predicate, and only mere changes in personality suffice as "alternate"?
> 
> Thankfully you, that's not my Would You Rather.
> 
> Would you rather buy a PC or a Mac?


I think you'd have to have opposite of ginger hair as an identifier for the cheesy sci-fi comic that you'd inevitably be in, but to answer your real question, I think that being a Mac user, I'd actually want a PC because the grass is always greener.

Would you rather that as a stone mason you were part of building the Pyramids in Egypt









or the carving out of cities in Cappadocia


----------



## Couchie

Definitely carving out cities, the work would be more varied and interesting.

If you could only have one or the other, would you rather give up Classical music, or sex?


----------



## clavichorder

Since I'm still basically a virgin and don't know what sex is like, I'd have to say I'd more readily give up sex. If it was ************(since it blanks it out, I think you know I mean beating off), it might be another story. Just saying, hopefully I'm not giving "too much info". 

Would you rather be a Rocky Mountain "Mountain Man" from the east coast who hunts Grizzlies, or a tough Native American Warrior Chief who throws tomahawks and shoots arrows and hunts a variety of things for survival and less for trading purposes.


----------



## Kopachris

@Clavichorder, Darwin never said we descended from apes. He said that humans and apes descended from a common ancestor.

@Couchie, I'd give up sex, seeing as I'm already asexual.

EDIT: clavichorder posted before me. Okay, I'd rather be Native American. Those guys knew how to work with nature instead of trying to beat nature.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> @Clavichorder, Darwin never said we descended from apes. He said that humans and apes descended from a common ancestor.


To be particular then, I meant more primitive primates. Is this what klavierspieler intended to convey to me though?


----------



## Nix

Since no one answering posed a new question I guess I'll pick my own:

_If you could only have one or the other, would you rather give up Classical music, or sex?_

Give up sex.

Would you rather add 10 years to Schubert's life, or your own?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My own, I'm greedy like that.

Add 10 years to your life, or take 10 away from Wagner's?


----------



## Ukko

regressivetransphobe said:


> My own, I'm greedy like that.
> 
> Add 10 years to your life, or take 10 away from Wagner's?


Mine. I've had sufficient years already, but screw Wagner.

Would you rather be the Pots & Pans guy in an Italian restaurant or a Sanitary Engineer?


----------



## Kopachris

Pots and pans.

Would you rather give up cheese or give up wine? (I'm looking at you, Almaviva!)


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Cheese or wine? That's impossible as they are inseparable anyway. However cheese has less alcohol than wine, so I'll stick with wine.

Would you rather give up being right or being happy?


----------



## graaf

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Would you rather give up being right or being happy?


Being right. I would be happy and would not care about right/wrong.



regressivetransphobe said:


> Add 10 years to your life, or take 10 away from Wagner's?





Hilltroll72 said:


> Mine. I've had sufficient years already, but screw Wagner.


Hitroll, he asked if you ADD 10 years to your life or TAKE 10 years of Wagner's life - not ADD to Wagner. So no point in "screw Wagner" since he is not being taken anything off of his life, in fact he's being left alone.

In that spirit, my next question would be:
Would you rather be rich your whole life or poor for a day?


----------



## Manxfeeder

graaf said:


> In that spirit, my next question would be:
> Would you rather be rich your whole life or poor for a day?


Assuming you mean only one day poor and the rest of your life rich, the acquaintance with poverty would add a degree of compassion to my otherwise self-indulgent lifestyle, so in that sense, only one day poor would probably be preferable.

Also in that spirit, would you rather have a million dollars or be transported into the past to hear Beethoven play one concert?


----------



## waldvogel

I'd take the million dolars... and buy Dijon ketchup and a fake fur coat.

Would you rather have been at the premiere of _The Messiah_ or _The Rite of Spring_?


----------



## Manxfeeder

waldvogel said:


> Would you rather have been at the premiere of _The Messiah_ or _The Rite of Spring_?


Definitely The Messiah. The Rite's premiere got dangerous. Plus, you couldn't hear much of anything. And the BBC recreated it anyway.

Would you rather go to an art gallery or a poetry reading?


----------



## Meaghan

waldvogel said:


> I'd take the million dolars... and buy Dijon ketchup and a fake fur coat.


That is an endearing song. (I got your reference, ha!)



Manxfeeder said:


> Would you rather go to an art gallery or a poetry reading?


Art gallery. I like poetry better than visual art, but I often find it corny when read out loud.

Would you rather be rich or a musician?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Meaghan said:


> Would you rather be rich or a musician?


I'm laughing out loud at that one!


----------



## Ravellian

Meaghan said:


> That is an endearing song. (I got your reference, ha!)
> 
> Art gallery. I like poetry better than visual art, but I often find it corny when read out loud.
> 
> Would you rather be rich or a musician?


Rich. 

Would you rather be bulimic and attractive or fat and ugly?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

No such thing as bulimic and attractive, I'll let someone else answer.


----------



## Klavierspieler

@clavichorder:

Yes, I don't buy evolution. It seems to me the only logical way to go.

@Ravellian:

I guess I'd rather be fat, at least then I have cheese.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> I'll tell Almaviva to give you some money. He has more than he can spend anyway.


 Who said that? How do you think I've been buying 15.6 operas per month? There's nothing left! I'm starving!


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> Who said that? How do you think I've been buying 15.6 operas per month? There's nothing left! I'm starving!


I guess you'll just have to give up cheese _and_ wine, then. 

Would you rather starve to death or be fattened up to be eaten by cannibals?


----------



## Ravellian

Kopachris said:


> I guess you'll just have to give up cheese _and_ wine, then.
> 
> Would you rather starve to death or be fattened up to be eaten by cannibals?


eaten by cannibals

Would you rather be drawn and quartered or fed to the lions?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravellian said:


> Would you rather be drawn and quartered or fed to the lions?


Lions. At least someone would get good from my departure.

Would you rather be stranded in the desert or on a raft on the ocean?


----------



## waldvogel

Fed to the lions. It's kind of going back to our Australopithecine roots.

Would you rather be the concertmaster of a small regional orchestra, or sit in the last row of the second violins in the Berlin Philharmonic?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Stranded in the desert.

Concertmaster.

Would you rather commit suicide or be murdered?


----------



## Kopachris

Suicide. If it's my time to die, I'd rather be the one to do it.

Would you rather give up your computer or your cell phone?


----------



## samurai

Cell phone

Would you rather have a root canal or a cancerous lesion removed?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Cancer, even though it might be horrible, it would at least be a new kind of horrible that's away from my mouth.

Rather use an eyeglass or eyepatch?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Eyepatch! Arrrr!

Would you rather be a pirate or a highwayman?


----------



## jhar26

Klavierspieler said:


> Eyepatch! Arrrr!
> 
> Would you rather be a pirate or a highwayman?


highwayman

Would you rather have been married to Marilyn Monroe or Brigitte Bardot?


----------



## waldvogel

Marilyn, of course. Then I'd either have been a famous baseball player or a world-renowned playwright...

Would you rather live in a climate where it gets to 50°C in the summer, or one where it gets to -50°C in the winter?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

waldvogel said:


> Marilyn, of course. Then I'd either have been a famous baseball player or a world-renowned playwright...
> 
> Would you rather live in a climate where it gets to 50°C in the summer, or one where it gets to -50°C in the winter?


Ooooh I hate cold. I don't want to live in Antarctica. 50 C is better, if it's by water.

Would you rather kiss a frog or hug a lion?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Would you rather kiss a frog or hug a lion?


Kiss a frog. There's more of a chance it will change into a fairy princess.

Would you rather lose a leg or an arm?


----------



## violadude

Manxfeeder said:


> Kiss a frog. There's more of a chance it will change into a fairy princess.
> 
> Would you rather lose a leg or an arm?


haha, I already have a missing leg, so that one!


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ooooh I hate cold. I don't want to live in Antarctica. 50 C is better, if it's by water.


Ew. I used to live where it got to 122°F in the summer. It was awful, and it was a dry heat. By water, the humidity would just keep your sweat from evaporating properly, making it feel even hotter. I don't know how anyone could stand that.

Would you rather have $10,000 for yourself or $100,000 for your favorite charity?


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> Would you rather have $10,000 for yourself or $100,000 for your favorite charity?


I'll be selfish and take $10,000 for myself. As much as I would like to make the world better, $100,000 probably won't do much. Perhaps I'll spend the money campaigning for better welfare and higher taxes on the rich. 

Would you rather be blissfully ignorant, or knowledgeable and (clinically!) depressed?


----------



## graaf

blissfully ignorant. happiness > knowledge anytime. Or rather, knowledge is only as good as it can make me happy.

Would you rather be chronically poor in France, or nouveau riche in Brazil?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

graaf said:


> blissfully ignorant. happiness > knowledge anytime. Or rather, knowledge is only as good as it can make me happy.
> 
> Would you rather be chronically poor in France, or nouveau riche in Brazil?


Rich in Brazil.

Would you rather vacuum the carpet or listen to music by Xenakis?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Xenakis, I like music more than chores you see.

Would you rather sacrifice your music collection to the Aztec gods, or sacrifice your DVDs?


----------



## Kopachris

DVDs

I can't think of something to ask, so someone else can come up with one instead.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Would you rather ask a question or leave it to someone else?


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Would you rather ask a question or leave it to someone else?


I'd rather leave it to someone else.

...

...

Can't resist!  Would you rather... live in a happy but undemocratic nation, or an unhappy but democratic one?


----------



## samurai

I'd rather ask it.

Would you rather eat an Almond Joy or Mounds candy bar?


----------



## Almaviva

Almonds joy (at least it's a little healthier, there are almonds)

happy and undemocratic.
After all, what is democracy for?
To make the people happy.
If they're unhappy, there's no point.
If some dictator can truly make his people happy, then he's a competent dictator. I'd like to be his friend (then I'd be even happier).

Oh well, I don't know if I'm serious.
But this is not a serious thread so I'll stand by what I said.

Would you rather see a very exciting sports game, or a boring classical music performance?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Aergh! Can't eat either, gotta have it gluten-free.

Rather eat healthy and live long or eat tasty and die prematurely of a heart-attack?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oh, and gotta go with the music.


----------



## Almaviva

Klavierspieler said:


> Aergh! Can't eat either, gotta have it gluten-free.
> 
> Rather eat healthy and live long or eat tasty and die prematurely of a heart-attack?


 The latter, any day. Life is short. May as well enjoy it.
I've already asked my question, above.
PS - and you've answered it. Our posts kept crossing each other. I don't know who should ask the next question. You, or someone else.

I'm too busy to think. I'm watching a good game on TV (after having attended a game live - a blow out, my team won 66-13).


----------



## samurai

Exciting sports contest, all day, every day.

Would you rather have infinite knowledge or wealth?


----------



## violadude

samurai said:


> Exciting sports contest, all day, every day.
> 
> Would you rather have infinite knowledge or wealth?


I'm going to be the un-insightful one here and choose wealth. Just because nothing beats the feeling of staying out of debt. 

Would you rather live in a place that is always rainy and cloudy (not necessarily cold) or a place where it is always bright and sunny but not a whole lot of greenery?


----------



## Kopachris

With infinite knowledge, I can gain infinite wealth, so I'll take the former.

@Klavierspieler: I pity you for not being able to eat gluten. Gluten is the most wonderful thing on Earth besides music.

Speaking of which... Would you rather give up gluten or music?


----------



## samurai

As long as there's no humidity to go along with it {as in Northern California} I'll take bright and sunny.

Would you rather eat a Big Mac or a veggie burger? {let's be honest now; I'm talking to all the non-vegan members here}.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> With infinite knowledge, I can gain infinite wealth, so I'll take the former.
> 
> @Klavierspieler: I pity you for not being able to eat gluten. Gluten is the most wonderful thing on Earth besides music.
> 
> Speaking of which... Would you rather give up gluten or music?


EDIT: Aaarrrgh! Rainy and cloudy. I've lived where it was always bright and sunny and didn't have much greenery. It's called the desert.

EDIT2: Aaarrrgh again! Big mac.


----------



## violadude

What exactly is Gluten?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'd rather give up gluten, it's really not that bad; the substitutes taste practically the same if they're made right (which means you have to make them yourself).

Would you rather give up Cheese or Wine?


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> What exactly is Gluten?


Gluten is the sticky molecule which gives bread its texture by allowing bubbles to form as the yeast does its job. It's basically the glue that holds bread together.



Klavierspieler said:


> I'd rather give up gluten, it's really not that bad; the substitutes taste practically the same if they're made right (which means you have to make them yourself).
> 
> Would you rather give up Cheese or Wine?


Didn't I already ask that one? Oh, well.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Would you rather give up Cheese or Wine?


This one has already been asked, but I'll answer this time: I'd quite easily give up wine because I really hate the taste of alcohol. 

Would you rather be bitten by an undead vampire pig, or a rabid dog?


----------



## waldvogel

Polednice said:


> Would you rather be bitten by an undead vampire pig, or a rabid dog?


The rabid dog... it would take a few weeks of shots, but I'd get better.

Would you rather live in a military dictatorship or a theocratic dictatorship?


----------



## violadude

waldvogel said:


> The rabid dog... it would take a few weeks of shots, but I'd get better.
> 
> Would you rather live in a military dictatorship or a theocratic dictatorship?


History has shown there's not a whole helluva lot of difference between the two...


----------



## Almaviva

This thread reminds me of an old joke.
Part of a marathon for a prize is to slap a tiger's face and then make love to a 95-year-old woman.
This drunkard who was one of the contestants comes out of the tiger's cage all scratched, and says, "done, where is the 95-year-old lady I need to slap?"


----------



## Polednice

Almaviva said:


> Part of a marathon for a prize is to slap a tiger on its face and then make love to a 95-year-old woman.
> This drunkard who was one of the contestants comes out of the tiger's cage all scratched, and says, "done, where is the 95-year-old lady I need to slap?"


I was rather confused by this, thinking of the phrase "slap ... on" as meaning "put on/apply" (as in: slap on some make-up) - does that exist in the US? I'm becoming obsessed with the subtle difference between slapping a tiger on its face and slapping a tiger's face now! ANYWAY...

I'll take the military dictatorship with the hope that there might be some way of bringing the system down with a bit of logic and rationality. Hell knows that wouldn't be possible in a theocratic system! 

Adding another dimension to the ignorance (happiness)/knowledge (unhappiness) question (this one aimed more at someone who'd choose ignorance): would you rather be a conscious human or an unconscious animal of your choosing?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Conscious human. I'm not going down on the food chain without a fight.

Would you rather argue about atonal music or religion for an hour?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Religion; people occasionally listen on that subject.

Would you rather be an opossum or a kangaroo?


----------



## clavichorder

A Kangaroo certainly. I usually want to fight for what seems to be the underdog but I can't convince myself of the merits of an opossum.

Would you rather be a master wood worker or a master metal worker?


----------



## Kopachris

Metal worker. Wood workers can't work without metal workers.

Would you rather be embarrassed in front of no one but some random people on the street or in front of some friends?


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> Metal worker. Wood workers can't work without metal workers.
> 
> Would you rather be embarrassed in front of no one but some random people on the street or in front of some friends?


Definitely in front of random people on the street! Well, in an airport based on a recent experience...  If I get embarrassed in front of friends, I just obsess about it months after everyone else has forgotten, and it makes me stressed.

Would you rather be a man or a woman?


----------



## clavichorder

I have to say I have fantasized about being a woman, but since being male is what I know best, I'd rather be a man.

Would you rather possess an abundance of a non radioactive and stable isotope of plutonium or an abundance of an unstable helium isotope, provide such things could exist in quantities?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Plutonium; at least that wouldn't kill me (probably).

Rather die from radioactive fallout or burn in a fire?


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> I was rather confused by this, thinking of the phrase "slap ... on" as meaning "put on/apply" (as in: slap on some make-up) - does that exist in the US? I'm becoming obsessed with the subtle difference between slapping a tiger on its face and slapping a tiger's face now! ANYWAY...
> 
> I'll take the military dictatorship with the hope that there might be some way of bringing the system down with a bit of logic and rationality. Hell knows that wouldn't be possible in a theocratic system!
> 
> Adding another dimension to the ignorance (happiness)/knowledge (unhappiness) question (this one aimed more at someone who'd choose ignorance): would you rather be a conscious human or an unconscious animal of your choosing?


No, you're right, sometimes I get these grammar failures. I should have said _slap a tiger's face_.

Conscious human. Oops, I skipped some posts. Radioactive fallout. Less painful and when I started getting too weak or nauseous I could always kill myself to make it short.

Would you rather in your career be a big fish in a small pond or a small fish in a big pond?


----------



## samurai

A small fish in a big pond {as I was in reality during my recently ended career in law-enforcement}

Would you rather write the next "Great American Novel" or jam with the Stones?


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> Would you rather write the next "Great American Novel" or jam with the Stones?


I'd rather write the novel.

Would you rather spend the rest of your life listening to Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know either of them, but Michael Bolton has a man's voice and maybe that would be less wearing on the nerves over time?(I don't mean to be sexist, its just that a bad female voice to me is worse than a bad male voice, they are sharper and scarier)

Would you rather be a surviving and thriving species after the Late Cretaceous extinction or the Late Permian extinction?


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Would you rather possess an abundance of a non radioactive and stable isotope of plutonium or an abundance of an unstable helium isotope, provide such things could exist in quantities?


What good are either of those?  You can't do fission with any stable, non-radioactive substance, and there's no point in having plutonium if you're not going to use it for fission (unless you're a collector, I suppose). If you want something heavy for shielding and such, depleted Uranium works much better and isn't radioactive enough to cause health problems except if you ingest it somehow. Likewise, helium is valued for its stability; why would anyone want any large quantity of an unstable helium isotope? Bleh.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> What good are either of those?  You can't do fission with any stable, non-radioactive substance, and there's no point in having plutonium if you're not going to use it for fission (unless you're a collector, I suppose). If you want something heavy for shielding and such, depleted Uranium works much better and isn't radioactive enough to cause health problems except if you ingest it somehow. Likewise, helium is valued for its stability; why would anyone want any large quantity of an unstable helium isotope? Bleh.


Well, I see them as opposites in a sort of abstract category that has little to to with practicality, but using your imagination, maybe you could have nuclear energy from this strange helium or practical constructive use from this strange plutonium, and the unlikeliness of either is the point of this question. To modify this question to make it more realistic, I could say, would you rather have the stability of depleted Uranium to make things out of or would you rather have nuclear fusion instability from plain old hydrogen to fuel things. That's a slight improvement.

On another note, I realized that I was a really good amateur chemist back in high school and I'm starting to feel that maybe that's another calling for me in life!

As a help to the answer of my last question, with the Permian Extinction survived, you'd have the age of Reptiles to look forward to and may very well turn out to be a super crocodile, a plesiosaur, and icthyosaur, a mosasaur, a pterosaur, or just a plain old dinosaur! If you survived the late cretaceous, take your pick amongst mammals an Ungulate, Carnivore, Primate, Rodent, Cetacean, ect., or as an Avian(bird). Or you could be a simple mollusk or insect or simpler from either period. Geography is also a factor. You'd be facing the super continent Pangea after the Permian, and you'd be a little closer to home after the cretaceous. If you don't buy evolution and the history of the earth through mainstream paleontology and geology, this may not be the question to answer for you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Klavierspieler said:


> Would you rather give up Cheese or Wine?


If this has been asked, I haven't answered it: I'd rather eat cheese and whine.

Would you rather eat chili in Hamburg or eat a hamburger in Chile?


----------



## Kopachris

Chili in Hamburg.

Would you rather have tacos in Italy or pasta in Mexico?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kopachris said:


> Would you rather have tacos in Italy or pasta in Mexico?


Tacos in Italy, followed by sardines from Sardinia.

Would you rather be a dwarf planet or a gas giant?


----------



## Bix

Manxfeeder said:


> Tacos in Italy, followed by sardines from Sardinia.
> 
> Would you rather be a dwarf planet or a gas giant?


Well I already am a gas giant so I'll try being a dwarf planet.

Would you rather be male or female?


----------



## clavichorder

Male and female was already asked, I picked male and explained it before. And to kopachris's intriguing question, only if I could be a red dwarf, they have long peaceful life spans.

My question was missed. I thought it was a good one, but maybe too weird, any takers? Would you rather be a surviving species of the late Permian extinction or the late Cretaceous extinction, uprising dinosaurs and reptiles, or uprising birds and mammals?


----------



## clavichorder

How can "could you rather" be so neglected? I like it better than vs., it seems more complex. Somebody answer my question, I didn't want to have to say it but it looks like I have to...


----------



## Couchie

Late Cretaceous extinction, the Permian extinction sounds quite a bit nastier.

Would you rather live in a world without Beethoven, or Bach?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Without Bach, there would have been no Beethoven!

Would you rather go insane or become a quadriplegic?


----------



## Couchie

Klavierspieler said:


> Without Bach, there would have been no Beethoven!
> 
> Would you rather go insane or become a quadriplegic?


"Insane" is a fairly meaningless word. I would rather be quadriplegic than severely psychotic, but take manageable psychosis over quadriplegia.

Would you rather die from hunger, or fatal familial insomnia?


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Without Bach, there would have been no Beethoven!


Not true!!!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hunger, I guess.

Would you rather hunt vampire-pigs or fight rhinoceros zombies?


----------



## clavichorder

I hate zombies of any kind for a variety of reasons, so hunting vampire pigs.

Would you rather mow Obama's lawn or iron his clothes?


----------



## Almaviva

clavichorder said:


> I hate zombies of any kind for a variety of reasons, so hunting vampire pigs.
> 
> Would you rather mow Obama's lawn or iron his clothes?


His clothes. The White House lawn is awfully big, too much work.

Who would you rather be with, Sarkozy's wife Carla, or Obama's wife Michelle?


----------



## graaf

Almaviva said:


> His clothes. The White House lawn is awfully big, too much work.
> 
> Who would you rather be with, Sarkozy's wife Carla, or Obama's wife Michelle?


Carla, any day, hands down.

Would you rather see Michele Bachmann in White House or Dominique Strauss-Kahn in Élysée Palace?


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> i hate zombies of any kind for a variety of reasons, so hunting vampire pigs.


You'll never catch me Van Helsing!


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> You'll never catch me Van Helsing!


I must be a very bad hunter since I never considered you my prey! I never made that connection, so you probably have nothing to fear. Just kidding, I'll getcha.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> I must be a very bad hunter since I never considered you my prey! I never made that connection, so you probably have nothing to fear. Just kidding, I'll getcha.


Ah good, it seems Van Helsing is old enough for the Alzheimer's to have set in. I am safe... Lucy! LUCY! Ms. Westenra! Damn that woman, I need to teach her a lesson...


----------



## clavichorder

graaf said:


> Carla, any day, hands down.
> 
> Would you rather see Michele Bachmann in White House or Dominique Strauss-Kahn in Élysée Palace?


Dominique Strauss Kahn, I think, Michele Bachmann just sounds like the worst fate, although she could simply be another Bush with powerful people behind her, possibly worse. I don't know, I know very little about this.

Would you rather grow an Ankylosaurus club tail or a Triceratops tri-horn head mantel?


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Would you rather grow an Ankylosaurus club tail or a Triceratops tri-horn head mantel?


Ha, I think you like dinosaurs. Head mantel. More aesthetically pleasing.

Would you rather have the ability to fly or to go invisible?


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> Ha, I think you like dinosaurs. Head mantel. More aesthetically pleasing.


Paleontologist was my first dream profession, and my memory for that aspect of those times is quite keen. I've considered getting back to it or something sciency like it since I have all this information floating in my mind not being put to use.

Flying for sure, though I thought about it for a moment.

Would you rather be able to improvise authentically in the style of Rachmaninoff or Chopin?


----------



## Couchie

Chopin. Then I'd just have to get drunk to do Rachmaninoff.

Would you rather make posts in the "would you rather" thread, or the "vs" thread?


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> Chopin. Then I'd just have to get drunk to do Rachmaninoff.
> 
> Would you rather make posts in the "would you rather" thread, or the "vs" thread?


Definitely the vs. thread. I hate this thread. 

Would you rather be the S or the M?


----------



## Klavierspieler

If I must, I'd rather be the Q.

Would rather be slapped in the face or kicked in the ****?


----------



## hawk

For some there is no difference~:devil:

Would you rather be a tree or seaweed


----------



## samurai

Tree

Would you rather own a Mercedes or a BMW?


----------



## hawk

Yes I would!!!
I guess a BMW

Would you rather live at the shore or in the mountains


----------



## clavichorder

hawk said:


> Yes I would!!!
> I guess a BMW
> 
> Would you rather live at the shore or in the mountains


I'd say the mountains. But why limit yourself, here in the pacific northwest, we have both!

Would you rather wait for a good new would you rather idea to post or just post so you can answer quickly?


----------



## hawk

We also have the mountains on the coast where I live. Your mountains are higher but ours are older 

Post so i can answer quickly (gotta build up the post count)

would you rather or rather you would?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Rather you wouldn't do that!

Would you rather or ?


----------



## Kopachris

Klavierspieler said:


> Rather you wouldn't do that!
> 
> Would you rather or ?


Yes.

Would you rather have super-powered vision or hearing? (Besides normal benefits (greater detail and whatnot), vision is brighter and hearing is louder.)


----------



## Meaghan

Kopachris said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you rather have super-powered vision or hearing? (Besides normal benefits (greater detail and whatnot), vision is brighter and hearing is louder.)


Super vision. I already can't tune out background noise at all; I can't do homework in a room with a ticking clock, can't run the fan in my very hot room while trying to listen to music, hear tiny electric humming noises the people around me don't detect, and have to sleep with earplugs. I'd be debilitated by super hearing.

Would you rather be a great singer or a great pianist?


----------



## clavichorder

Great pianist for sure, there's no limit to the greatness you can achieve at the keyboard, though people don't appreciate it as well.

Would you rather harvest cheese from the moon(since its made of cheese) or Sunny D from the sun(since its made of Sunny D)?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Cheeeeeeese.

Would you rather be a mouse living in a Swiss cheese or a rat living in a bag of animal feed.


----------



## hawk

mouse in Swiss cheese

Would you rather hear the song of a veery or a wood thrush?


----------



## Couchie

A wood thrush! 

Would you rather self-immolate yourself à la Brünnhilde, or be immured, à la Aïda?


----------



## Kopachris

I had to look up immurement... I think I'd rather self-immolate. It seems that being immured mostly involves death by dehydration (about three days) or starvation (a week or two), while immolation is usually over in an hour or two at the latest.

Would you rather be hanged slowly (without neck breakage) or stoned to death (with stones, not cannabis)?


----------



## Couchie

Interesting... death by burning is supposedly one of the most hideously painful ways to go. Starving to death, while taking much longer, is fairly serene. After the initial thirst and hunger pains, euphoria is actually induced and then you slip into a coma and die in your sleep.


----------



## samurai

Hanged slowly

Would you rather invent a cure for cancer or be the first person to walk on Mars?


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> Interesting... death by burning is supposedly one of the most hideously painful ways to go. Starving to death, while taking much longer, is fairly serene. After the initial thirst and hunger pains, euphoria is actually induced and then you slip into a coma and die in your sleep.


Well, I suppose my perception of honor and nobility has something to do with it. For some reason, self-immolation seems like a nobler way to go. If I hear about people on a hunger strike, the only thing I think is, "let them starve themselves if they want." If I hear about people burning themselves, I think, "they had something they were willing to die for." Dunno why. Maybe it's because it's more painful.

Cure for cancer. I'd much rather be on the _second_ expedition to Mars. 

Would you rather give up coffee (or tea, or some other beverage that you really like) or your favorite food?


----------



## hawk

Favorite food

Would you rather drink an eggnog latte (yum!) or a chai mate' (yum!)


----------



## samurai

Eggnog latte

Would you rather undergo root canal or listen to Justin Bieber's "music"? :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Justin Bieber. Some classical music afterwards will help soothe _that_ pain.

Would you rather give up pens or pencils?


----------



## samurai

Pencils

Would you rather jam with the Stones or Herbie Hancock?


----------



## CountessAdele

Hancock.

Would you rather be rich but ugly or poor but beautiful?


----------



## samurai

Rich, so I could then afford the best doctors to make me--hopefully--handsome

Would you prefer having a great steak or lobster dinner {warning: no surf and turf options allowed!}


----------



## CountessAdele

Steak hands down.

Sort of a modification of my first question : Would rather be rich but hated or poor but loved?


----------



## samurai

Rich {I've been hated, even though I am far from being wealthy}

Would you rather compose a great symphony or be the first person to land on Mars?


----------



## CountessAdele

Compose a great symphony.

Would you rather be too tall or too short?


----------



## Couchie

Too short, you could save a lot of money buying children's clothes, rather than having to buy custom-made clothes.

Would you rather have intimate relations with Hilary Clinton or Bill Clinton?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I guess Bill, he's more feminine. 

Would you rather someone tell you about Minecraft for an hour as you try to excuse yourself from the conversation, or Ron Paul?


----------



## samurai

Peter Paul :lol:

Would you rather attend a lecture given by Dubya or Rick Perry?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I don't mind Ron Paul, personally.

Would you rather give up meat or cheese?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Whoops, too late. Errr.... Never heard o' either, sorry.


----------



## CountessAdele

I'd give up cheese, I love steak and chicken and pork chops too much!

Hmm, would you rather walk in on your idol in the shower or have your idol walk in on you? In both situations things are seen.


----------



## Shamit

Walk in on my idol, however traumatizing walking in on Chopin or Chuck Schuldiner may be, the alternative is much more embarrassing.

would you rather have your own private orchestra or own a f-22 raptor?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Orchestra.

Would you rather play a duet with Schubert or Chopin?


----------



## Couchie

Schubert. I feel like he'd be more forgiving if I messed up.

Would you rather eat McDonald's or pieces of an old tractor tire?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

McDonald's, because that way you don't actually know what you're eating.

Would you rather **** or **** yourself in a public place?


----------



## hawk

Hmmmm~Given your choices I would rather McDonald's in a public place. Kind of the same as your choices wouldn't you say? 

Egg Salad or boiled egg for lunch?


----------



## CountessAdele

Boiled egg.

Would you rather go streeking at work surrounded by coworkers or at the met during a performance?


----------



## Kopachris

At the met, because at least they won't know who I am.

Would you rather dye your hair lime green or shave it off?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Either way would arguably be an improvement, but shaving it off would be easier to pass off as an accident.

Would you rather have a neglectful act of cruelty done to a fish, reptile or amphibian--or done to you?


----------



## CountessAdele

Reptile. Is it heartless? Yeah, but oh well sucks to be him.

Would you rather find true love or a million dollars? And no you can't use the money to search!


----------



## hawk

million dollar's~I have been with my wife for almost 30 years. Already have true love!

Would you rather live in an unheated house in winter or one with no air conditioner in the summer?


----------



## Klavierspieler

You forget that some of us live in temperate climates, Summer without AC.

Would you rather live in northern Siberia or Brazil?


----------



## Kopachris

One with no A/C because, well, I already do. I live at 5,200 ft. elevation and about 40° latitude. The summer is much easier to bear without A/C than the winter is without heat.

Would you rather continue doing this or go outside?

EDIT: I wasn't quick enough. Answer Klavierspieler's question.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Kopachris said:


> EDIT: I wasn't quick enough. Answer Klavierspieler's question.


Northern Siberia, 'coz I hate summer. I don't know why anybody likes it.

Would you rather be a masochist enjoying somebody's sadism, or a sadist enjoying somebody's masochism?


----------



## Couchie

Definitely the sadist.


Would you rather swap the functions of your anus and your mouth, or your nose and your genitals?


----------



## clavichorder

Nose and Genitals I'd say. Without thinking too hard, that one sounds more interesting, the other sounds more purely gross. Plus the thought of what your face would look like is amusing.

Would you rather be accosted by a beggar or a Children's International/Red Cross person asking for you to sponsor or donate.


----------



## samurai

Red Cross person

Would you rather tour the country by Amtrak train or Greyhound bus?


----------



## CountessAdele

Greyhound because it seems like it'd be easier to chat and be friendly with your fellow tourists.
Would you rather be stuck in a crowded elivator for 5 hours or on a ski lift alone for 5 hours?


----------



## Kopachris

Ski lift alone.

Would you rather be lost in a desert with enough supplies for three days or lost in a deciduous forest with no supplies? (Theoretically, the forest has more for you to survive off of if you know where to look.)


----------



## Klavierspieler

I actually know how to live off the forest pretty well. (Unfortunately, the forest also knows how to live off of me)

Rather listen to country or rap?


----------



## samurai

Rap

Would you rather have no money or no sanity? {The money can't buy you *love*--or *sanity*!}


----------



## CountessAdele

I'd rather have no money, perhaps still being sane I could come up with a way to work for room and board or something like that.

Would you rather not be able to taste or not be able to hear?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Music is my food and drink...

Rather be a French Aristocrat during the French Revolution or a French Peasant during the Ancien Regime?


----------



## samurai

As long as I'm not Marie Antoinette, I'd choose aristocrat.

Would you rather successfully swim the English Channel or climb Mt. Everest?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

samurai said:


> As long as I'm not Marie Antoinette, I'd choose aristocrat.
> 
> Would you rather successfully swim the English Channel or climb Mt. Everest?


I'd rather swim across the English channel because I've always wanted to visit Europe.

Would you rather live in the 1800s or 1700s?


----------



## samurai

1800s

Would you rather be a whale or a shark?


----------



## hawk

A whale ~ specifically Megaptera novaeangliae aka Big Winged New Englander aka Humpback whale

Would you rather be a great white shark or Orcinus orca aka Killer whale


----------



## samurai

Whichever one is tougher to kill!

Would you rather eat clam or lobster chowder?


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> Whichever one is tougher to kill!
> 
> Would you rather eat clam or lobster chowder?


Clam; although creamy, milky stuff is challenging for me, I'd pick out the goodies, and quit drinking the broth before I feel like gagging.

Would you rather be in a relationship or be single?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Depends what you mean by 'relationship'.... probably single.

Rather go Gluten-free or Dairy-free?


----------



## clavichorder

Dairy Free, as I mostly am anyway and I love bread. 

Would you rather be a Paramecium or an Amoeba?


----------



## CountessAdele

Paramecium. Why? Because it sounds nicer somehow.

Guys: Would you rather be a tenor or a bass?

or

Ladies: Would you rather date a tenor or a bass?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Baritone (which I happen to be).

Would you rather own a cow or a goat?


----------



## samurai

Cow

Would you rather play Monopoly or Clue?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

samurai said:


> Cow
> 
> Would you rather play Monopoly or Clue?


Monopoly. I like all the money. Clue gets old after a while.

Would you rather have 10 million dollars in gold or silver?


----------



## samurai

In Gold

Would you rather discover a cancer cure or that there is life on another planet?


----------



## Klavierspieler

samurai said:


> Would you rather discover a cancer cure or that there is life on another planet?


Since I doubt whether there is life on other planets, cure for cancer.

Rather travel to Mars or the Caribbean?


----------



## clavichorder

Mars! If someone gave me free tickets to the Caribbean and also offered an opposing trip to Mars from which I might never return, I like to think I'd still take Mars.

Would you rather play a game of basketball or go fishing?


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Go fishing without a doubt.

Would you rather be sadistic or masochistic?


----------



## clavichorder

Masochistic, being slapped around is underrated.

Would you rather improvise in the style of a Prokofiev Piano Sonata or a late Scriabin Piano Sonata?


----------



## clavichorder

Prokofiev.

Would you rather have have a domesticated Lemur or a domesticated Owl?


----------



## Igneous01

Domesticated Owl, its so cute when it defies the law of contortion 

Would you rather be physically divided into two separate people, or have 2 personalities inside of you?


----------



## clavichorder

I would rather have two in one than one in two, so the latter.

Would you rather go home and cook yourself some lentils or spend some money on some tempting food out(Asian of some sort) even though you've gone out already this week?


----------



## Igneous01

the latter, as Im no cook

Would you rather eat the entire manuscript of wagners ring cycle, or pee on bach's Mathews Passion manuscript?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Wagner! 

Would you rather.... Ummmmmm..... or..... Errrr......?


----------



## Igneous01

ummmmmmmmmmm...... hmmmmmm.... errr?

roflcopter or afk4ever?


----------



## Kopachris

Igneous01 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm...... hmmmmmm.... errr?
> 
> roflcopter or afk4ever?


roflcopter.

Would you rather the whole thing, or have one both the same?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Whole.
Would you rather be the only good person in an evil world or the only evil person in a good world?


----------



## Igneous01

only evil person in a good world

Would you rather post a response to this, or go to sleep because your up to late at night?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... 

Next!


----------



## Kayla

Igneous01 said:


> only evil person in a good world
> 
> Would you rather post a response to this, or go to sleep because your up to late at night?


post a response because I have already been up to late at night !
would you rather a rainy day without an umbrella or a day with burning sun but without an umbrella?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Would you rather live in a place where it is -23C (-10F) or 49C (120F) every day?


----------



## Kopachris

TrazomGangflow said:


> Would you rather live in a place where it is -23C (-10F) or 49C (120F) every day?


-10°F. Would you rather ask the next question, or should I?


----------



## Klavierspieler

You should.


----------



## clavichorder

I would.

Now that I can reach my hand through this computer screen, would you rather I assault you or raid your refridgerator?


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> I would.
> 
> Now that I can reach my hand through this computer screen, would you rather I assault you or raid your refridgerator?


Raid refrigator.

Would you rather have 200 mg of Cyanide or 1800 mg of Heroin?


----------



## clavichorder

1800 mg of Heroin, because then it wouldn't be clear whether it was suicide or mistake overdose, and perhaps the latter is preferable.

Would you rather get your butt whooped in a guitar duel or a drinking contest?


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> 1800 mg of Heroin, because then it wouldn't be clear whether it was suicide or mistake overdose, and perhaps the latter is preferable.
> 
> Would you rather get your butt whooped in a guitar duel or a drinking contest?


Drinking contest. No physical injuries would result from it. I don't drink anyway.

Would you rather swallow an alligator in one bite or eat a fairyfly in five quadrillion bites?


----------



## Kopachris

EDIT: *grumble, grumble...*

Fairyfly

Would you rather judge a salsa contest or a chili contest?



Dodecaplex said:


> Drinking contest. No physical injuries would result from it.


MUST NOT FEED THE TROLL...


----------



## Dodecaplex

Kopachris said:


> Would you rather judge a salsa contest or a chili contest?


Salsa contest= bootilicious ladies

Would you rather feed a troll so that they stop trolling or ignore them and hope they do (even though they won't)?


----------



## clavichorder

I leave this answer up for interpretation, since I will state that I would rather ignore.

Would you rather have a wing structure based on your first finger or your pinky?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Would you rather have a wing structure based on your first finger or your pinky?


I'm not sure what you mean by that? I would have a wing coming out of my 1st finger or my pinky? I guess I would choose pinky, so I could use the rest of my hands properly (to play flute of course). 

I'll do an equally bizarre one: Would you rather have synesthesia or tastebuds on your fingers?


----------



## Igneous01

synesthesia

would you rather:

be forced to watch a 2 hour documentary about Paris Hilton or,
wash Steven Hawkings underside for a month


----------



## Dodecaplex

Watch Paris Hilton documentary (preferably one that is about her underside).

Would you rather be in a dream within a dream within a dream or in limbo?


----------



## Kopachris

What's the difference?

Would you rather troll or be trolled?


----------



## Couchie

Former. 

Would you rather have sex with your mother or your father's wife?


----------



## Kopachris

I see what you did there.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Couchie said:


> Former.
> 
> Would you rather have sex with your mother or your father's wife?


Latter.

Would you rather have sex with yourself or yourself?


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that?


Well, you'll learn something: the frame of a bat wing consists of its external finger, which is the equivalent of a pinky. A bird, I believe gets its either from a fused 2nd(I take back 1st) or 3rd finger. Pterodactyls had something akin to bats in that the fingers weren't fused, but akin to birds in that it wasn't a 5th or 4th finger...its been a long time since I learned this, my memory is rusty, but this was the inspiration for the failed "would you rather".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@clavichorder: yes I figured that's what you were talking about. And so my choice stays, I want to use my fingers. 



Dodecaplex said:


> Latter.
> 
> Would you rather have sex with yourself or yourself?



Would I rather have myself or have sex with myself? I think I'd have just myself. :tiphat:

Would you rather have retrograde or anterogade amnesia?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Would you rather have retrograde or anterogade amnesia?


Whichever one that's less painful.

Would you rather play with your organs or play with Bach's organs?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ummmmm.... Bach's Organ. 

Would you rather ride a zebra or a giraffe?


----------



## Igneous01

Zebra.

Would you rather do X, or do Y?


----------



## clavichorder

Edit nevermind.


----------



## CountessAdele

Y Because, y not. Lame pun intended 

Would you rather be in unrequited love with someone or have someone be in unrequited love with you?


----------



## science

CountessAdele said:


> Y Because, y not. Lame pun intended
> 
> Would you rather be in unrequited love with someone or have someone be in unrequited love with you?


Ooooooooooh. How crazy is the one in unrequited love with me? Gotta know that. Without knowing that, I'll take being in love just to be on the safe side!

Stay up late or get up early?


----------



## Kopachris

CountessAdele said:


> Y Because, y not. Lame pun intended
> 
> Would you rather be in unrequited love with someone or have someone be in unrequited love with you?


The former. The latter might get annoying--the pain of the former is much easier to endure, I'd think.

Would you rather drink Dvorak or Schubert? (See: http://www.talkclassical.com/16420-music-drink-pairing.html)


----------



## Dodecaplex

Schubert. Because I don't drink.

Would you rather remind me that I have to go and study or would you log off and go back to your own study?


----------



## Meaghan

Dodecaplex said:


> Would you rather remind me that I have to go and study or would you log off and go back to your own study?


GO STUDY, DODECAPLEX.

You're welcome. Now I shall go practice. Goodbye.


----------



## CountessAdele

science said:


> Stay up late or get up early?


Get up early.

Would you rather, in a life or death situation, leave your best friend behind or leave the love of your life behind? And no you can't go their place!


----------



## amfortas

CountessAdele said:


> Would you rather, in a life or death situation, leave your best friend behind or leave the love of your life behind? And no you can't go their place!


Leave my best friend. But only because I'm such a romantic.

Would you like to swing on a star,
carry moonbeams home in a jar,
and be better off than you are,

or would you rather be a fish?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think I like the former better (no offense to the fishes).

Would you rather have a "Domenico Scarlatti" or a "William Byrd?" :devil:


----------



## NightHawk

Who is sexier? Minnie Mouse or Daisy Duck. Seriously.


















Or:

Who would you rather have rough sex with:









or


----------



## amfortas

NightHawk said:


> Who is sexier? Minnie Mouse or Daisy Duck. Seriously.
> 
> Or:
> 
> Who would you rather have rough sex with:


Judge: I'm sorry, Mickey, but I can't give you a divorce from Minnie on the grounds that she's insane.
Mickey: I didn't say she's insane, Your Honor. I said she's ****ing Goofy! [_Rim shot_]

I'm gonna' steer clear of the Coyote. He's had all those years of frustration!

Would you rather be (or be with) Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## CountessAdele

Be Mary Ann, I like her more than Ginger. 

Would you rather know the date of your death or the cause of your death?


----------



## Kopachris

CountessAdele said:


> Be Mary Ann, I like her more than Ginger.
> 
> Would you rather know the date of your death or the cause of your death?


The date.

Would you rather dance a minuet or a gavotte?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Kopachris said:


> The date.
> 
> Would you rather dance a minuet or a gavotte?


Gavotte. French women are hot.

Would you rather eat your shoes or drink your sweater?


----------



## NightHawk

Hahahahahaaaaaaa!



amfortas said:


> Judge: I'm sorry, Mickey, but I can't give you a divorce from Minnie on the grounds that she's insane.
> Mickey: I didn't say she's insane, Your Honor. I said she's ****ing Goofy! [_Rim shot_]
> 
> I'm gonna' steer clear of the Coyote. He's had all those years of frustration!
> 
> Would you rather be (or be with) Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## kv466

Wow...it is this still the game it started out to be lol?


----------



## amfortas

kv466 said:


> Wow...it is this still the game it started out to be lol?


Would you rather it be something else?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mary Ann..........................


----------



## Klassik

Couchie said:


> Would you rather have sex with your mother or your father's wife?





Dodecaplex said:


> Would you rather have sex with yourself or yourself?





Huilunsoittaja said:


> Would I rather have myself or have sex with myself? I think I'd have just myself. :tiphat:


Wow, it's like a 2011 version of STI. Given that, I bet the really saucy replies were deleted.


----------



## hpowders

Be in 2018 than stuck in 2011. Faster computers.


----------



## Klassik

Igneous01 said:


> would you rather:
> 
> be forced to watch a 2 hour documentary about Paris Hilton or,
> wash Steven Hawkings underside for a month


Perhaps people's opinions have changed now that he's dead. Some would say he's worthy of a date now. 



Couchie said:


> Would you rather swap the functions of your anus and your mouth, or your nose and your genitals?


Hmm. This is a tough one. I think I'll go with the latter.


----------



## Couchie

Would you rather drink a gallon (3.79 L) of pure onion juice, or one ounce (30 mL) of high-octane gasoline?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Can I phone a friend


----------



## Couchie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can I phone a friend


Would you rather phone a friend, or ask the audience?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> Would you rather phone a friend, or ask the audience?


I have a choice, good I like this game...........

I'll ask the audience!

Ah but is Wagner involved somehow?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I have a choice, good I like this game...........
> 
> I'll ask the audience!
> 
> Ah but is Wagner involved somehow?


Don't use Wagner as your phone-a-friend on _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire?_. If you win, or even if you lose, Wagner will keep asking you for money. If you say no, he'll write essays denigrating your people!  That's okay though, you'd really be better off calling Mendelssohn. He's smarter and he won't spend all 60 seconds of the call meandering around the way Wagner does.


----------



## KenOC

Still, it's better to phone Wagner than Beethoven. He just keeps saying "What? What?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is there a Mendelssohn in the audience or would I Wagner phone a friend ?


----------



## Klassik

KenOC said:


> Still, it's better to phone Wagner than Beethoven. He just keeps saying "What? What?"


I'm sure a genius like Beethoven could figure out TTY/TDD.  Besides, a violist just won a lawsuit against Covent Garden claiming that Wagner's music made have hearing damage. I know how he feels, except that hearing opera makes me want to lose my hearing. :lol:

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-43571144?SThisFB



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is there a Mendelssohn in the audience or would I Wagner phone a friend ?


I've seen _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire?_ a few times. Based on the way the audience votes, I don't think there are too many people as bright as Mendelssohn in the audience. They seem more like Milton Babbitts to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I keep Ringing Wagner but I seem to be kept in a Cycle with four weird Ringtones repeated one after another endlessly


----------

